# Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???



## Xarrox

Mahlzeit!

Hab mal ne Frage mein Schwager hat seinen Angelschein und sein Prüfungszeugnis verbummelt seit dem er umgezogen ist ist das ganze zeug weg.

Meine Frage kann man das alles neu Beantragen??
Die von der Fischereibehörde müssen doch die unterlagen haben von seiner Prüfung.

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir einen Helfen könnte.

MFG Daniel


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

wo wurde die Prüfung denn abgelegt??

Hatte selbes Problem und konnte sie erneut ausgestellt bekommen

Gruß


----------



## Angler25

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Mahlzeit!

Ja das kann man Beantragen,in dem Führungszeugnis steht das drin.


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*



Angler25 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> In dem Führungszeugnis steht das drin.



Seid wann????


----------



## Xarrox

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Die Prüfung Wurde in Dortmund Abgelegt.

Soll er dann einfach mal bei der Fischereibehörde anrufen oder was??

MFG


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Hallo,

ich denke mal, Deinem Schwager bleibt da nicht viel mehr übrig als es einfach zu versuchen. 

So ein Fischereischein hat ja zumeist eine laufende Nummer, die im Datenbestand der zuständigen Fischereibehörde erfasst ist und entsprechend zugeordnet werden kann. Ein Ersatzdokument sollte also grundsätzlich gegen entsprechende Gebühr erhältlich sein, weil es gibt ja doch viele Ursachen, die einen unverschuldet in solch eine mißliche Situation bringen können, etwa ein Wohnungsbrand.

Das größere Problem könnte sich aus dem ebenfalls nicht mehr greifbaren Prüfungszeugnis ergeben - da kommt es womöglich darauf an, ob die Vorlage des Prüfungszeugnisses bei der Erteilung des inzwischen verlustig gegangenen Fischereischeins dokumentiert ist oder aber das Ablegen der Prüfung gesondert in den Datenbeständen erfasst und dokumentiert ist.

Auf alle Fälle sollte er versuchen, sich ein neues Prüfungszeugnis austellen zu lassen, denn dessen Fehlen macht spätestens Probleme, wenn die Zuständigekeit nach einem Umzug bei einer anderen Fischereibehörde liegen sollte, die eben über keine alten Daten verfügt.

Viel Glück!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Beim zustänigen Landesfischereiverband mal auf der Homepage gucken meistens gibt es da ein Vordruck um eine Zweitschrift der Sportfischerprüfung zu beantragen


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*



SlCity schrieb:


> Seid wann????



Würde mich auch interessieren



Xarrox schrieb:


> Die Prüfung Wurde in Dortmund Abgelegt.
> 
> Soll er dann einfach mal bei der Fischereibehörde anrufen oder was??
> 
> MFG




Er soll bei der Behörde anrufen bei der er die Prüfung abgelegt hat und sich erkundigen, ich gehe davon aus das er nochmals vorbeikommen muß und sich das ganze dort abholen kann, gegen Gebühr und evtl. vorlage von Perso.


----------



## Xarrox

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Ja ich werd ihm das mal ausrichten und ihm sagen das er sich da mal am besten melden soll.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*



SlCity schrieb:


> Beim zustänigen Landesfischereiverband mal auf der Homepage gucken meistens gibt es da ein Vordruck um eine Zweitschrift der Sportfischerprüfung zu beantragen



Rüschtüsch!

hier mal exemplarisch für SH,

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/content/view/651/192/

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/content/view/650/192/

Das sollten die NRWler doch auch hinbekommen.


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren



Im Führungszeugnis wird unter Aufführung der vollständigen Personalien hauptsächlich verzeichnet, ob die betreffende Person vorbestraft oder nicht vorbestraft ist. Es dient damit im wesentlichen als Nachweis der Unbescholtenheit.

Steht also nicht drin


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Rüschtüsch!
> 
> hier mal exemplarisch für SH,
> 
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/content/view/651/192/
> 
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/content/view/650/192/
> 
> Das sollten die NRWler doch auch hinbekommen.



Denkste, wen es zulange her ist (vor EDV) wird man da uU Pech haben. In LEV ist es so das die Unterlagen ab einem gewissen Datum nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Sollen wohl in der EDV erfasst worden sein aber dran glauben tue ich nicht, zumal bereits Tatsachen vorliegen die dagegen sprechen.



SlCity schrieb:


> Im Führungszeugnis wird unter Aufführung der vollständigen Personalien hauptsächlich verzeichnet, ob die betreffende Person vorbestraft oder nicht vorbestraft ist. Es dient damit im wesentlichen als Nachweis der Unbescholtenheit.
> 
> Steht also nicht drin



War genau so gemeint wie bei Dir, ich weiß das es nicht drin steht, habe die Tage ein neues Zeugniss beantragen müssen, stand nicht drin.


----------



## Xarrox

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Ah hab da auch was gefunden 

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/fs_fragen.html

Danke Danke


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ah hab da auch was gefunden
> 
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/fs_fragen.html
> 
> Danke Danke



Nützt nur nichts  Muß schon die Behörde sein und nicht der Verband, in NRW gilt immer noch der Fischereischein vor dem Sportfischerpass


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Da stehts doch schon..


*Ich habe meine Angelpapiere verloren. Wie kann ich Ersatz beschaffen? *
Haben Sie die Prüfung vor 1973 abgelegt, werden die Prüfungsunterlagen beim LFV oder Ihrem damaligen Verband aufbewahrt. Wurde das Prüfungszeugnis nach Inkrafttreten des Fischereigesetzes 1973 ausgestellt, können Ihnen die Unteren Fischereibehörden bei den Kreisen oder kreisfreien Städten weiterhelfen.


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Ah hab da auch was gefunden
> 
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/fs_fragen.html
> 
> Danke Danke



Na siehste  Bürokratie ist doch manchmal garnicht so schlecht :q

http://umweltamt.dortmund.de/projec...id=48448&tid2=0&ttitle2=Weitere+Informationen


----------



## Xarrox

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Naja also damit kann ich dann schonmal was anfagen bin ma gespannt was das wieder fürn papierkram zu erledigen gibt 
Ist js Typisch für so behörden


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*



Xarrox schrieb:


> seinen Angelschein und sein Prüfungszeugnis verbummelt seit dem er umgezogen ist ist das ganze zeug weg.


 
Daniel: Nix gegen Deinen Schwager!! Und das hier auch jetzt wirklich nicht ganz so ernst nehmen!!#d

Aber (ich erleb´s fast tagtäglich von berufswegen her): Mir unbegreiflich, was bei einigen Leuten bei Umzügen so alles abhanden kommt! Muss ich mir das so vorstellen, dass, wenn der UmszugsLkW losfährt, noch so ein-zwei Kartons auf dem Bürgersteig stehen bleiben?#c Ich meine, Zeugnisse, Verträge, Sparbücher usw. sind doch keine Sachen, die man beim Ausräumen mal eben so in die Tonne pumpt, oder?|uhoh:


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

1 Zettel ausfüllen Unterschreiben und abschicken


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Angelschein+Prüfungszeugnis Weg Was Tun???*

Wenn man in Dortmund/NRW schein und prüfungszeugnis verloren hat,
kann man dies beim zuständigen Amt.

Unter vorlage Perso und Passbild neu beantragen.

Bei mir passiert,Schein wohl beim Angeln oder auf dem weg nach hause verloren dies jahr aber erst verlängert, (zu hause nach gesehen und Prüfungszeugnis auch weg!)heute angerufen und die Dame am telefon sagte das ich Perso,Passbild und nen 10er mit bringen soll und dann ginge das! Prüfungszeugnis auch 10€

Also wenn man in der gleichen Stadt seinen Schein verloren hat und nen neuen will sollte es eigentlich ohne Probleme gehen!


----------

